# Canon Rebel XS night time shot help?



## parkca01 (Aug 5, 2009)

Alright, I'm rather embarrassingly bad at this

At the beach, full moon. Trying to get a shot of the moon & reflection on the water. I can align it perfectly and get the focus... But the photo refuses to capture. I have it on the "no flash dial setting" but it won't take. Can I turn the flash off manually for another setting? Any idea why it wouldn't take?

Thanks all. Any help or ideas would be appreciated.

Tried to look at the manual for help but apparently only the spanish version got packed for this trip, brilliant!


----------



## choudhrysaab (Aug 5, 2009)

the only time when i know pressing the shutter button won't actually take the shot is when the camera can't really focus on anything and the lens keeps on trying to figure out a focus point. try to change the mode from AF to MF and then try.

other than that i'm not sure as to WHY you can't take the picture :-s


----------



## inTempus (Aug 5, 2009)

Yup, as mentioned in AF mode if you're focus point is over a pitch black subject the camera won't be able to focus.  This is true of all digital cameras.  The camera focuses based on contrast.  It has to have two different colors at a minimum that are distinguishable before it can lock focus.

Switch to manual mode and focus the shot.  Then it will fire.


----------



## parkca01 (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks to both of you. 

I'm not trying to use a flash at all. I put it on the no flash setting, and through the viewfinder (I think that's the word) I can perfectly focus both the moon and the ocean below with its reflection, but the camera refuses to capture the picture. I managed to get one copy but it's very blurry... I will see if I can upload it. I'll try again tonight, thanks.


----------



## max3k (Aug 5, 2009)

turn off the AF on the lense. That should solve your problem


----------



## FDSA (Aug 5, 2009)

would one more person telling you to switch to MF help?

also turning the focus ring clockwise (from the front) will focus to infinity, i know its kind of hard to focus in the dark


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm not familliar with Canon but does it have a focus mode like Nikon's AF-C where it continuously focuses such as for a moving subject?  If that's the case then you might be able to focus on the moon but as soon as the focus point is on something with no contrast, it will hunt....  If you're in an "AF-S" focus mode where the camera focuses and holds that focus as long as the shutter button remains half pressed down, you should be able to lock focus on the moon then recompose and finish the shot.  

Or as has been mentioned, manual focus


----------



## choudhrysaab (Aug 5, 2009)

we have One Shot, AI Focus, and AI Servo.

AI Servo is selected for "continously moving" objects.


----------



## max3k (Aug 5, 2009)

FDSA said:


> would one more person telling you to switch to MF help?
> 
> also turning the focus ring clockwise (from the front) will focus to infinity, i know its kind of hard to focus in the dark


 
turn off the AF, that should help


----------



## Annamas (Aug 5, 2009)

Couple of things.

I'm not familiar with shooting in programmed modes with my Canon.  I'd recommend switching to Manual focus, I'd take a look at learning to shoot in manual.

Second, like it's been mentioned switch to MF, and focus to Infinity.

Third, make sure your using a tripod.  A night shot is going to keep your shutter open longer, at least one second.  In that one second any tremor is going to result in a blurry picture.  So pick up a tripod, or set your camera down on something stable.  Switch to "timer" feature if you don't have a remote trigger.

Hope that helps some.


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 5, 2009)

A shutter speed of one second may very well result in the moon itself being WAY overexposed and likely blown out, depending on the aperture.


----------



## choudhrysaab (Aug 5, 2009)

i once shot a skyline with shutter speed of 30 seconds. i never knew 30 seconds can last SO long


----------



## choudhrysaab (Aug 5, 2009)

that skyline is in shown in my sig :blushing:


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 5, 2009)

Here is some good reading on moon picture techniques:

Moon Photography


----------



## UUilliam (Aug 5, 2009)

Dont use auto mode, switch to AV, You wont ghet your flash popping up if you use that...

also even if you did use flash it would have no effect, so it wont matter...


----------

